# non system disk or disk error replace and.....



## bpsman (Sep 15, 2004)

Sounds straight forward, but I can not figure this out I am new to this. I have a Etower 500 MHz with 192 mb's of memory and 4 gig hard drive. I used partition magic 3.5 to partition the drive inorder to try and install DOS and win98 and maybe linux. I am following the instructions from this web site here>> http://www.xperts.co.za/multi-boot/ I am using the disks that I made from downloading from this site referring to REUEL Boot disk this disk took me through the entire process. It all went great until I rebooted and I keep getting Non-System disk or disk error I have no disk's in the drives. I even installed win98 and all it did was go straight to windows. With in windows I could see the drives I partitioned all of them except the one that windows was actually on. I have done this again and again trying to see if I did anything wrong. Anybody know what is wrong? 
Also can anyone tell me how to get free dos I can not figure out what files to download. The one that I am trying to install now is suppose to be mini dos 6.22. I am really new to dos so I am doing a lot of guessing.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

anyhelp here
http://forums.techguy.org/t176403

heres http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/learnmore/meandxp.mspx

http://forums.techguy.org/t112661&highlight=multiboot.html


----------



## mrelwooddowd (Dec 20, 2004)

I guess I'll bump this one because it's close enough to my own problem.

I just pulled an older computer out of a closet to give to a relative who is in need, and was going to go through and copy some documents and things, but I can't get it to boot up. It's a compaq presario, 386mhz, windows 98. When I power on, It shows the recognition of the video card, then moves to the big red Compaq screen. After that, it goes to "non-system disk or disk error, replace and strike any key when ready." 

I've tried to go into the BIOS and make sure it's reading correctly and all that, but I can't even get it to go into the BIOS setup. I've tried delete, f8,f10,f12,f1, esc, and tried just holding a button down until it gets angry, and nothing works. I read some forums after a google search, and figured that I might need to run a boot disk or something, but admittedly, software is not my thing. This computer has been in storage for about 18 months, and worked fine when I put it away. I don't want to just run some kind of reformat thing, as I want to get my wife college papers off there, and anything else semi-important I may have forgotten about.

What do I do??


----------



## mrelwooddowd (Dec 20, 2004)

update..i removed theflat cable from the motherboard that goes to the cdrom to shock the system, and that got its attention. i managed to get the computer into setup, but it's not the normal setup that i'm used to. i have a menu going across the top consisting of "system" "configuration" and others, and not in that order. i can't seem to get through that menu in any way, but can move around the first menu item's selections, but they do me no good. i've tried everything i can to get to th other main menu options, but to no avail. i've tried tab, arrows, alt and the corresponding letter to go with the first letter in the selection word..nothing works. can anbody point me in the right direction from this point??


----------

